# New to the art, wanted to introduce myself



## fcpsp (Aug 7, 2002)

I am just embarking on the journey that is hapkido. Taking classes twice a week at a small dojang in suburban Atlanta. The martial arts are something I have wanted to pursue for awhile, and this seems like an effective system. I have taken 3 classes so far (have number 4 this evening) and am excited to continue the pursuit of this art. I am also looking very forward to perusing this forum to gather information and learn from you.

Matt


----------



## Richard S. (Aug 7, 2002)

welcome to the site, youll like it here. my first ma was hapkido, but a knee injury forced me out. i wish you a long and fulfilling journey, try not to have too much fun with those breakfalls (hehheh...) ...........respects.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2002)

Hapkido has a nice mix of striking and grappling techniques, plus weapons, so it's sure to have things that you'll like and that will be a good "fit" for you. Rent the Billy Jack movies--all the martial arts stunts were done by well-known Hapkidoist Bong Soo Han (overwhelmingly the kicking part was used, not the locking part).


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 7, 2002)

Welcome to the forum and more importantly to the Hap ki Do family. I have been studying HKD for a few years now and I think you will find it very rewarding. Also, I like to ensure that everyone knows this but, Jackie Chans only formal MA training is in Hapkido under GM Jin Pal Kim.  OOOOOhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaa


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 7, 2002)

I also would like to say welcome.  I hope your journy in the arts is filled with joy and wonder.  May you find something in each and every class to expand your knowledge.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Eraser (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey there fcpsp
or Ya Boe Say Yo!  (Korean for hello!!)
First of all welcome to Martial Talk.. you will find lots of help, tips and info in the many forums here...  
I have been taking Hapkido since Jan and have become addicted to it.. going at least 4-6 times a week....I have some back-ground in Aikido.. but a back injury forced me out of that style of MA.. 
Hapkido has everything in a MA that im looking for.. I wish you the best of luck in your studies.. I hope also that you have found yourself a good school with knowledgable instructors...
Hope to see ya around in here and in the other forums as well..


:asian:


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Aug 25, 2002)

First time i read this i thought it was some hip hop street talk!


----------



## Humble artist (Aug 31, 2002)

Wish you well.

"Jackie Chans only formal MA training is in Hapkido under GM Jin Pal Kim. "
Sammo Hung also recognizes it as one of his important arts.
Not to mention Michelle Yeoh studied it too.


----------



## Milquetoast (Oct 8, 2002)

Are you sure that Jackie Chan was taught Hapkido by Jin Pal Kim? What do your sources say about the Hapkido training of Sammo Hung and Bruce Lee?


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know much about Samo Hung but as for Bruce Lee, What my teacher has told me is that Ji Han Jae, Hon Bong Sul, my teacher ( Lee Jung Bai ), and a few others trained Bruce Lee extensively.


----------



## Milquetoast (Oct 9, 2002)

> I don't know much about Samo Hung but as for Bruce Lee, What my teacher has told me is that Ji Han Jae, Hon Bong Sul, my teacher ( Lee Jung Bai ), and a few others trained Bruce Lee extensively.

I was told that it was primarily Hwang, In-Shik and Ji, Han Jae who taught Bruce Lee/Jackie Chan/Sammo Hung and others. You can see their film credits on IMDB. Hwang also did action directing in addition to training and performing.

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Ji,+Han+Jae
http://us.imdb.com/Name?Whang, Ing-Sik

I wasn't able to find any information linking Hon Bong Sul, Lee Jung Bai, or Kim, Jin Pal to the training that occured, or in any film credits in Jackie Chan/Bruce Lee movies from that period on IMDB. I don't know if the spelling of their name is variable, like Hwang In Shik's, so maybe I missed something.

I had a scanned magazine article that talked about the role of Ji Han Jae and Hwang In-Shik in those movies, and I don't remember any of the other people being mentioned. Other than Ji, Hwang and Choi Yong Sul, I don't remember seeing any other hapkido teachers in the pictures from that time. I will try to dig it up for you.

My teacher is Hwang In-Shik. There's a mention in the hapkido family tree page (http://www.hapkido-info.net/html/hapkido_family_tree.html). It looks like someone put up a recent picture of him.

Let me know if you have more information about this matter, unravelling this aspect of history is pretty interesting.


----------



## greendragon (Oct 9, 2002)

I am a member of Sin Moo Hapkido and I have worked out with Doju Nim Ji Han Jae and yes he did teach Samo Hung and Bruce Lee Doju Nim Ji starred in a movie many years ago called Lady Hapkido and in it were: Ji Han Jae, Angela Mao, and Sammo Hung,, it is in black and white and pretty cool,  Doju Nim Ji also trained Bruce Lee in Hapkido while on the set for the filming of "Game of Death", the last time I trained with Doju Nim he actually wore the gold belt Bruce Lee gave him and that he wore in that movie,, that was cool.
                                                Mike


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm refering to personal training, not buisness. My teacher never got much into the movie thing. But when it came to being on a personal level it was a diferent story.


----------



## greendragon (Oct 10, 2002)

I think Doju Nim Ji said he trained Bruce Lee for over 3 months during the filming of Game of Death,, he say Bruce got him down to Hong Kong and basically kept him there for months while he picked his brain..
                  Mike


----------

